# Egg-Citing Times Here ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

FanFan and Traveler are with egg again .. I do so hope they can get at least one baby. I don't have too much faith in the fact that Traveler might actually be the Dad, but I sure hope so (read on to know about my suspicions).

FanTastic and Jamuko's Pidgey are also with egg .. If they hatch any babies, I know for sure that Pidgey is the Dad (Jamuko's Pidgey and not our Pidgey here on P-T ) 

Darth Vader (WOE) and Stinky (feral blue check and an older woman) are a pair and reside in the same enclosure as FanFan and Traveler (and others). I caught Darth on top of Aspen today and have seen him trying his luck with others from time to time. I told Stinky that if she really wanted that unfaithful, glossy black, handsome, fat feather footed being that she'd better go got him and rein him in. I do think she caught my drift .. she went down to where Darth was, bobbed her head at him, pecked him a couple, and I think basically told him to get his gorgeous self back home and to her  

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

How funny, Terry!

PLEASE let us know what happens with Stinky and Darth! 

JUST LOVE these "pigeon" operas!!!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Terry, 


Oh my..!

So I am not the only one with Egg-citing stuff going on!

Eeeesh, just did an inventory and have three Nests with Eggs...( I know some of these are duds, or have been so far in the past, so...)


Spring!

( ...as if THAT matters with these amorous ones!) 


Lol...


Have fun!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> How funny, Terry!
> 
> PLEASE let us know what happens with Stinky and Darth!
> 
> JUST LOVE these "pigeon" operas!!!



Where's the AUDIO??


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, I sure hope Traveler and FanFan's egg is good. Would love to see them have a baby.

It is definitely spring. Last week we ordered and received 2 dozen wooden eggs. We may have to place another order because 20 of them are already being set on.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Woo-hoo!!! Fast times at Lake Forest High!  Should be interesting to see what/who develops!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*FanTastic and Pidgey ..*

have a baby this morning  I was checking the birds this morning and was so pleased to see FanTastic still on the nest and feeding her newly hatched chick.

FanFan and Traveler are still sitting on their two eggs .. If their eggs were fertile, they should be hatching any time now.

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

YIPEE.........more babies? Can't wait for pictures. I guess Fantastic is a Fantail. What is Pidgey? YOUR Pidgey.........not OUR Pidgey.........we all KNOW what he is............


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lovebirds said:


> YIPEE.........more babies? Can't wait for pictures. I guess Fantastic is a Fantail. What is Pidgey? YOUR Pidgey.........not OUR Pidgey.........we all KNOW what he is............


Well, Pidgey is "our" Pidgey as in Jamuko's Pidgey  and FanTastic is a fantail and the daughter of FanFan and her former mate, Castor.

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

TAWhatley said:


> Well, Pidgey is "our" Pidgey as in Jamuko's Pidgey  and FanTastic is a fantail and the daughter of FanFan and her former mate, Castor.
> 
> Terry


ok.....by "our Pidgey" I meant our HUMAN Pidgey........LOL


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Renee, FanTastic is one of my favorite birds on the forum. I have loved her since the day she hatched. Her poppa Castor was so beautiful. (He passed away in December.) Their picture is one Terry submitted in our first photo contest with FanTastic peeping out from under her daddy. It is one of my most cherished photos. 

Here she is: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=121701&postcount=1

Terry, I still am hoping for a miracle with FanFan and Traveler. Won't that be something.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Yes, I remember now.........I don't know how you guys keep up with all these birds and their names. Do you have a "little black book"??? 
I do good to keep up with my own. Usually after someone reminds me, I remember which one they are talking about.  Must be old age......


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Renee, I dunno - I love them all but some pictures or stories just really get to me. No, I don't keep a little black book but probably should the way the mind wanders sometimes.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Terry,

You had better get the camera ready, as I'm in need of a baby pigeon fix since my kids are about grown.

I sure hope Traveler and FanFan have a little bundle of joy too!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

You can see Pidgey sitting on his and FanTastic's baby in this series .. not very good pics .. only a tiny piece of the baby's rear end sticking out .. http://www.rims.net/2007Apr19

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Terry, 


Oh my...'just' the little end of that butt pointing 'out'...

"Classic"...


Lol...


Oye, I heard some faint 'peeping' and discovered I had two MORE Babys here...a 'secret' Nest which is way behind and under a Book Case here in the Office, behind a fileing cabinet where one could not see at all...these are like ten or twelve days old or so already, and HUGE, and I had no idea they were 'there'...they have been so quiet! ( or else I am going deaf, or both...)

Those floor-Birds! They are so sly..!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Congratulations on your "surprise" babies, Phil!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

ROFL, Phil!!

Mmmm, congratulations to the parents who were able to fool "Dr. Doolittle!" (The parents deliberately told the little ones to be "quiet!")

Still laughing  !!!!

WISHING ALL OF YOU THE BEST    

LOVE, HUGS and SCRITCHES

Shi


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Congratulations to both Terry and Phil on their little hatchlings! Looking forward to pictures and updates.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*BOLO - Squeaker Nappers At Large ..*

Be On The Lookout .. there are squeaker nappers at large  

I went to check on Pidgey, FanTastic, and their baby first thing this morning and was stunned when there was no baby under Pidgey .. only the other egg that obviously isn't going to hatch. Where, oh where, is that baby??!!??

Hmmmm .. there is a suspicious looking fuzzy yellow thing under that older racing pigeon hen that has taken up with young Cherub. Sure enough .. she had Pidgey and FT's baby tucked under her and was happy as a clam. How she managed to squeaker nap this youngster, I don't know .. or perhaps the little one just "wandered" away (doubtful at the tender age it is) .. anyway, I reclaimed the baby and gave it back to Pidgey and gave the squeaker napper a couple of dummy eggs to tend to.

Never a dull moment around here these days ..

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*I Am Soooooo THRILLED!!!!*

Traveler and FanFan have a baby! Hopefully their other egg will also hatch! I'm just so happy for them. For those who may not know, Traveler is a 20 year old racing pigeon. Whether he actually fertilized these eggs, I don't know, but I'm just so proud of him and happy for him to have wooed and won the lovely FanFan and now to have at least one baby.

http://www.rims.net/2007Apr25

Terry


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Well, CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!

As I've always said..."age is relative!"

Can't wait to see PICS!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

mr squeaks said:


> Can't wait to see PICS!!


http://www.rims.net/2007Apr25

Terry


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Terry,

Congratulations! This is so touching that Traveler is getting to have such an experience at his advanced age. Best wishes to the good health of parents and baby/babies.

Linda


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Terry,
How exciting !! Daddy Traveler not only had his advanced age to contend with, but also the obstacle of Mama FanFan's beautiful tail. That old man must be swigging down the Geritol by the jugful. The, there's Pidgey pulling the old man aside and giving him the man to pigeon pep talk. Hoping you get two new babies from this special pair. How's Traveler doing with baby care?
Daryl


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Traveler has been the picture of a perfect pigeon mate and pigeon Dad. He wooed FanFan in a most gentlemanly manner, won her heart, and when they showed signs of wanting to nest, I gave him a wide selection of nesting material. He did just perfect in bringing each piece to FanFan for her approval and placement. Once the nest was built and the eggs laid, Traveler took his turns on the nest like a champ. I've seen FanFan feed the baby but not Traveler yet .. but it wasn't his turn.

I'm so hoping we have that other baby in the morning. 

I am very sure that Traveler will be a champion pigeon Daddy just as he has been as a mate.

It's hard to describe to you all just how touching and important all this is to me. Traveler came in to me many, many years ago with his head looking like raw hamburger .. he was so badly hurt .. I didn't know what I was doing .. still .. he lived .. has been with me for many years and never, never, ever showed any interest in another pigeon until FanFan was widowed .. then he properly and gently courted her and won her as his mate .. shucks .. I'm ready to cry again ..

Later,

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Well, count me in on the tears too. This is just too wonderful for words.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

That is great the Traveler is able to raise another baby (or two?). Wonder if he's missed doing that? Guess we'll never know. I bet he's in Hog Heaven and is just a doting father.


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

*I may be late...*

but Congratulations!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congratulations Traveler and Fan Fan!

That is great news to hear.

I think Traveler and his family deserve a thread of their own. You GO Traveler.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Baby #2 Was On The Scene This Morning*

http://www.rims.net/2007Apr26

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

YIIPPEE.........2 little ones..........Fan Fan and Traveler make quite a handsome couple........


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, the babies are so very beautiful. Love all the other pictures too.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Terry,

TWO? Wonderful!

Those are for real cute little fuzz balls aren't they, what a wonderful surprise for you.

Do ducklings always huddle together inside the yard...or are they scared of the camera? That is such a cuteness overload.

I feel so sorry for the adorable little orphans...what a terrible loss for them, but they will be fine now....what a contrast of color between them and your own grandfids.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, Terry, looks like you and Daryl have the two greatest LOVE STORIES on the site!

I am just absolutely DELIGHTED!

*CONGRATULATIONS TO TRAVELER AND FAN FAN!!*

May they raise two healthy and happy babies and continue to be mates! These love stories are just so special! I am a BIG FAN (no pun intended)  

*OUR SPECIAL LOVE, HUGS AND SCRITCHES TO THE PROUD PARENTS AND THEIR LITTLE ONES !!!*

   

Shi & Mr. Squeaks


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks, everyone .. babies are doing well though the later hatch of FanFan and Traveler's is much smaller than the first hatched. I'm keeping a very close eye in case there is a problem, but I'm pretty sure the size difference is due to the second baby being pretty far behind the first one in hatching.

Pidgey and FanTastic's baby is getting big and still looking like it will be mostly white in color.

I didn't have time for pictures today but will get some tomorrow.

Bluey, the baby of ChocoMint and Stumpy, has a serious leg problem. I think it may somehow have been broken. Will update more about this tomorrow and also get pictures.

The new little feral pigeons that lost their parents have settled right in and are doing wonderfully.

Those new ducklings were TERRIFIED. They had been at the Wetlands & Wildlife Care Center for a few days and had just kind of gotten settled there only to be caught up and sent home with me. They were very, very frightened and stressed. They are doing much better today. Sadly, the little fuzzy yellow Pekin is the odd duckling out with that group, so I will probably have to swap it in with the other Pekin babies so it can have duck buddies too.

Also got in two new domestic ducklings from Woodbridge this morning .. gosh .. they are CUTE!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Terry, I swear I just don't know how you do it! I realize that not everyone can do shelter work or be a Veterinarian! My hat is really off to you!!

LOVE and CARING I can handle...I fall apart with the tears!

WISHING you ALWAYS - and repeating myself! - THE VERY BEST!!

May the "GOOD" *always* OUTWEIGH the "NEGATIVE!"

LOVE, HUGS and SCRITCHES...again, as always...TO ALL

Shi


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

WOO-HOO!!! That is so great that Traveler and Fan Fan have successfully hatched a pair of babies!!! What gorgeous little ones! They sure are shaggy - is that the fantail gene?

That mob of little ducks certainly resemble each other. Do you think they are a mix of breeds? Didn't realize that ducks discriminate - is it because the Pekin is a different color?

Sure hope Bluey's leg problem can be resolved quickly.

Oh, that Mucovey is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks Shi and Terri! 

Yes, I think the shagginess is the fantail side of the family  

Ducks do discriminate unless they have no choice .. ie .. a little yellow one with a little black one and they are the only two. That little Pekin is definitely not readily accepted by the dark colored ducklings. Then again, the three Rouen ducklings that are in with the Pekin bunch were readily accepted by them .. who knows .. I just want them all to be safe, happy, and have duckling buddies.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks for the explanation, Terry. poor little things. I didn't know there was a pecking order among ducklings, but they do have to be able to socialize and grow up happy ducks.

I'm glad the orphans have settled in and are doing well, I sure hope Blueys' leg is on the mend.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

*Speaking of eggs...*

When I went to visit the feral flock, I saw this pigeon with a white ball stuck to the bottom of it. I thought, "What the heck...?" Then I realized it was an egg stuck to it and it was flying over to me with the egg still attached to it. Either it was very eager to see me and took the egg with it or it hasn't gotten the whole thing out yet. No, I couldn't catch it. Even with eggs those things can move fast.


----------

